# اندهشت من هذا القانون <<< أخوكم علي صالح الصالب بن عفيف



## م علي بن عفيف (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مساء وصباح الخير على الجميع :56:




هناك قانون لم افهمه إلا عندما قمت بتجربته ولم أكن أتوقع هذه النتيجة
:73::57:

كلنا يعرف أن مساحة المثلث يتم حسابها عن طريق ثلاثة قوانين هي:- 



الأول بمعلومية طول القاعدة والارتفاع.


والثاني بمعلومية طول ضلعين والزاوية المحصورة بينهم.


والثالث بمعلوميه أطوال الأضلاع الثلاثة.


القانون اللي حيرني هوا الأول :18: نصف طول القاعدة في الارتفاع

قلت في نفسي <<<<<< مسوي نيوتن الأخ 


معقول لو أن لدينا عدة مثلثات طول قاعدتها متساوي وارتفاعها متساوي واختلفت زواياها ان تكون مساحتها وحده ؟ 


على سبيل المثال هذه المثلثات:-











هل تعتقد ان مساحتها متساوية 

هذا هوا السوال اللى حيرني .... لماذا ؟ :59:


لان القاعدة متساوية والارتفاع متساوي لكن الاشكل مختلفة كليا من حيث اطوال الاضلاع والزوايا :81:


وعندما قمت بحساب مساحتها وجت العجب في المساحة المتساوية 
















خالص تحياتي للجميع واراكم قريبا :15:




أخوكم علي ​


----------



## ياسر سالمان (7 مارس 2009)

نعم اخى مساحة جميع المثلثات متساوية فى كل الطرق الثلاث وليس الطريقة الاولى فقط فقد تغيرت الزاوية وتغيرت اطوال الاطلاع ولكن بقيت المساحة متساوية ... على العموم مشكور على الملحوظة والافادة


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (8 مارس 2009)

اخي ياسر سلمان شكرا على مرورك


ولكن الظاهر انت لم تقرا الموضوع جيدا لان موضوعي عن تساوي مساحة المثلثات الثلاثة مع اختلاف اطوال اضلاعها وزواياها

وتقبل تحياتي,,,,,,


----------



## f7070 (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
صباح/مساء الخير
جزاك الله خير على المعلومه المفيده ومواضيعك النافعه وغفر لوالديك


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (9 مارس 2009)

f7070

اشكرك على مرورك وغفر الله لوالدتك وشفا والدك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## abdolkadr (9 مارس 2009)

طبعا اخي المساحة لا ترتبط بشكل مباشرة بالشكل 
يعني قد تكون لدينا دائرة تساوي مساحة مثلث او مثلث يساوي مساحة مستطيل
ومثلثات مختلفت الزوايا والاضلاع ولكن متساوية يالمساحة
والقانون هذا ليس بجديد

شكرا لك على الموضوع جزاك الله خير


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (15 مارس 2009)

abdolkadr قال:


> طبعا اخي المساحة لا ترتبط بشكل مباشرة بالشكل
> يعني قد تكون لدينا دائرة تساوي مساحة مثلث او مثلث يساوي مساحة مستطيل
> ومثلثات مختلفت الزوايا والاضلاع ولكن متساوية يالمساحة
> والقانون هذا ليس بجديد
> ...


 

كلامك يا مهندس عبدالقادر كلام سليم , لكن قصدي ان نطبق نفس القانون على نفس الشكل فتظهر الغرابة

طبيعي ان يكون لمثلث ما ولدائرة ومستطيل ومتوازي اضلاع .... ألخ نفس المساحة

ولكن من المستحيل مثلا ان يكون لدائرتين مختلفتين من حيث طول نصف القطر المساحة المتساوية مثلا

مثلا الغرابة ان تكون مساحة مستطيل ما 12م2 مثل المستطيل 3*4 والمستطيل 2*6

هنا اختلفت الاضلاع ( اختلف شكل المستطيل )

مثل المثلثات السابقة اشكالها مختلفة ولكن مساحتها وحدة

عزيز عبدالقادر 
هذه القوانين السابقة ليست استنتاج مني وليست غريبة , ولكن انا استغربت منها.


ولك خالص التحية والتقدير

أخوك علي


----------



## abdolkadr (15 مارس 2009)

حياك الله اخي م علي شكرا لك على التوضيح


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (15 مارس 2009)

اللة يحفضك ياخ علي من شر الحاسدين
هذا ذكاء منك واللة يوفقك:59:


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (14 مايو 2009)

اخى العزيز السلام عليكم ورحمة الله -قانون مساحة المثلث : نصف القاعدة فى الارتفاع هذا قانون قديم ومعروف ولا احد يتعجب من ذلك , فمهما تساوى طول القاعدة والارتفاع ولو اختلفت الاطوال والزوايا فان المساحه واحدة حتى ولو فى مائة شكل مختلف. وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng: issa (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا اعتقد بان الموضوع ليس غريب لانه يتغير شكل المثلث مع بقاء المساحه واعتقد بانه اي شكل اذا كان له اكثر من بعد واحد وغيرنا بشكله مع ثبات الابعاد سوف يبقى نفس المساحه له وهنا يجب ان يكون لشكل بعدين فأكثر بعكس الدائره التي يتحدث عليها الاخ فاذا اراد ان يغير بشكله سوف يتغير بعد واحد وبالتالي تتغير مساحتها ويتغير محيطها 
والله اعلم واجل


----------



## حسام عبد الله (14 مايو 2009)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة واريد ان اضيف اذا سمحتم لي بخبرتي المتواضعة ان مساحة المثلث بالقوانيين الثلاثة مضبوطة والاهم وللتذكير ان اطوال الاضلاع مرتبطة بالزوايا وهذا مؤكد بقوانين الجيوب (اب/جاج=ب ج /جاا=ج ا /جا ب) ومن ذلك فانة اذاتغيرت الزوايا فلابد من تغير اطوال الاضلاع والعكس بالمثل فتغير الاضلاع طولا يغير الزوايا قياسا ولان القانون السابق شرحة لاتؤثر في معاملاتة اطوال الاضلاع او الزوايا والعوامل المؤثرة فية هي طول القاعدة والارتفاع وتم المحافظة عليها من التغير فلابد من تساوي المساحات للمثلثات الثلاث . وشكرا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 مايو 2009)

معلومات جيدة جدا يا اخي الغالي


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (9 يوليو 2009)

مع اختلاف شكل المثلث وابعاده وزواياه الا ان الذي يبقى ثابت لدي هو القاعدة مع الارتفاع كيف ما تلاعبت بالمثلث فاذا بقي الارتفاع ثابت والقاعدة ثابتة لح تقصر ضلع وتكبر ضلع وربما تتغير زاوية بمقاس ولكن ستعادلها الزاوية الأخرى .. معلومة حلوة ورائعة ومفيدة في حساب الأشكال المثلثية اينما وجدت حياك الله وجزيت خيراً


----------



## odwan (9 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وبالفعل حيرتني معك رفع الله قدرك ونفع بك
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (22 يوليو 2009)

عبدالباقى الامين


شكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (22 يوليو 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء

حسام عبد الله

بشار الجبوري

السوري الدمشقي

odwan

شكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## ahmadj5 (22 يوليو 2009)

جميل جدا جدا هذه النتائج


----------



## ياسر سالمان (31 يوليو 2009)

م علي بن عفيف قال:


> اخي ياسر سلمان شكرا على مرورك
> 
> 
> ولكن الظاهر انت لم تقرا الموضوع جيدا لان موضوعي عن تساوي مساحة المثلثات الثلاثة مع اختلاف اطوال اضلاعها وزواياها
> ...


 الاخ على بن عفيف وما العجب فى ذلك اختلفت الزوايا واختلفت الاطلاع ولكن تبقى المساحة متساوية اعطى لك مثلا اذا كان عندك قطعة من المطاط وسحبت احدى زواياها فقد سوف تتغير اطوال الاضلاع ولكن سوف تبقى المساحة متساوية لانه تغيرت الاطوال وتبعاً لذلك تغيرت الزوايا لتبقى المساحة ثابتة ... اكرر مرة اخرى ما العجب فى ذلك .... انا شخصياً لا ارى عجباً فى ذلك ولقد قرأت موضوعك جيداً ... شكراً مرة اخرى على الملحوظة والافادة معاً ... ولكن لا عجب فى ذلك ... مع تحياتى


----------



## المساح حسن خلف (31 يوليو 2009)

يبدو أن أخانا علي قد التبس عليه الأمر بين التطابق في الأشكال و التساوي في المساحة 
فكل شكلين متطابقين متساويين في المساحة و ليس كل شكلين متساويين في المساحة بالضرورة يكونا متطابقين


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (4 أغسطس 2009)

ahmadj5 

ياسر سالمان 

المساح حسن خلف 

شكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (5 أغسطس 2009)

شوفتوا احنا وصلنا لفين قاعدين نتعجب على ابسط قواعد المساحه قاعدة مساحة المثلث واللى هي نفسها مستنتجه من قاعدة شبه المنحرف التى تحسب فيها المساحة على اساس نصف مجموع القاعدتين المتوازيتين مضروبا فى الارتفاع وفى حالة المثلث بتكون احدى القاعدتين بصفر لماذا لم ستعجب احد من قاعدة شبه المنحرف ففى حالة تساوى مجموع القاعدتين مثلا 3+3=2+4=1+5
ده اللى انا دائما فى مشاركاتى المعارضة لدخول وعمل البعض بمهنة الهندسة دون اى اساس نظرى ولا علمى 
علشان كده نا مستغربتش ازاى ابقى ماشى فى الصحرا وتوقع على راسى قزازة


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 أغسطس 2009)

*الاخوة الكرام الموضوع بسيط جدا*

الاخوة الكرام
 الموضوع بسيط جدا .
اي مثلث ومهما كان شكله وزواياه قانونه ثابت وببساطة هو :
1/2 * القاعدة * الارتفاع .
وهذي المعلومة من بداية علم المثلثات
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## المساعد 1 (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مبارك محمد قبيل (3 أبريل 2010)

_جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا علي هذه التعليقات الجميله وافادنا الله جميعا_


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

اكيد


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومه بارك الله فيك


----------



## elhadj39 (15 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*_جزاك الله خير على المعلومه المفيده ومواضيعك النافعه _


----------



## عمر اسلام (16 مايو 2010)

طب لية ما اتكلمتش عن حساب مساحة اى شكل من احدثيات رؤس اضلاعه


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (13 سبتمبر 2011)

نصف القاعده *الارتفاع=مساحة المثلث 
نيوتن افاد البشريه بقوانين عديده ولولاه هوومصطفى مشرفه وبعض علماء الرياضه ما كان هناك مساحه


----------



## adel104 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل على الايضاح


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

